# There's no need to tip - Uber



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

I can't stop laughing, us drivers make below minimal wage driving for Uber. They still tell pax tipping is not needed lmfao. 

This is the biggest scam I have ever witnessed and they are getting away with it. The funniest thing is they TIP themselves $1.60 for safe rider on top of the 25% cut.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> I can't stop laughing, us drivers make below minimal wage and Uber tells pax tipping is not needed lmfao.
> 
> This is the biggest scam I have ever witnessed and they are getting away with it. The funniest thing is they TIP themselves $1.60 for safe rider on top of the 25% cut. Hahah


If you are making minimal wage you only have yourself to laugh at. Plenty of ways to make money if you are smart about it.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> Plenty of ways to make money if you are smart about it.


Stop trolling, I never stated in my post you cant make money.


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> I can't stop laughing, us drivers make below minimal wage and Uber tells pax tipping is not needed lmfao.
> 
> This is the biggest scam I have ever witnessed and they are getting away with it. The funniest thing is they TIP themselves $1.60 for safe rider on top of the 25% cut. Hahah


This topic is nothing new in this forum please get over
We are participating in the disruptive technology and No tipping is one of the main futures of this platform that make us different from the stinky taxis and very attractive to our customers
The potential to make a nice supplemental income is there; you just got to work hard
Lmfao


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

Ubernice said:


> This topic is nothing new in this forum please get over
> We are participating in the disruptive technology and No tipping is one of the main futures


Get over no tipping? Lmfao

Do you work for uber or just feel like trolling?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Ubernice said:


> The potential to make a nice supplemental income is there; you just got to work hard


At $0.90 per mile? No thanks. It's $1.10 in my market and it's not worth it.


----------



## Cdaley (Nov 30, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> At $0.90 per mile? No thanks. It's $1.10 in my market and it's not worth it.


The good thing is you can choose another line of work and quit! They say no tipping and that the rule we signed up with but I get tips on like 90% of my rides and I don't offer water or gum or candy just Good service and good
Conversation ( if wanted) !! Today I made $ 50 in tips on 4 trips I don't expect it and always let them know it's not necessary but then they demand I take it!!


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber (Mar 14, 2015)

Heard it's now as low as 75 cents in some markets!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

What you get tipped is far more gonna depend on you than what Uber says unless you live in one of the coastal me,me,me,me, cities.

I get tipped at least 30% of the time. My first tip of the night usually covers a week of amenities.

People love service, kindness, humor, music, awareness, and careful driving.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> At $0.90 per mile? No thanks. It's $1.10 in my market and it's not worth it.


POST # 6/UberHammer: R E S P E C T
T H E...
U B E R H A M M E R !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> What you get tipped is far more gonna depend on you than what Uber says unless you live in one of the coastal me,me,me,me, cities.
> 
> I get tipped at least 30% of the time. My first tip of the night usually covers a week of amenities.
> 
> People love service, kindness, humor, music, awareness, and careful driving.


POST # 9/@RanzFanz: E X C E L L E N T
I bet that a Thread
Started on Comparing Tipping: Left Coast
vs. Heartland vs. Right Coast would
draw a Significant # of Posts & Replies.

Bison: Pragmatic...when I wanna be.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 9/@RanzFanz: E X C E L L E N T
> I bet that a Thread
> Started on Comparing Tipping: Left Coast
> vs. Heartland vs. Right Coast would
> ...


Yeah, it's a lesson I learned thinking my experience was the same as everyone's everywhere. I would say this works for me and they would say it never works. Turns out it's more geographical, which equates to societal, than anything. I saw this first hand when they came here and acted exactly as the drivers said. Arrogant, demanding, entitled, and dismissive. I've never once had a local act that way.

If you live in a tall city on water (coastal or great lakes), your people do not feel obligated by tradition and manners and will join with the large corporations when it suits their pocketbook. Hell, they have no idea who you are and they'll never see you again. Here in the heartland, most people know they will see you again and you may know their family and you better act in accordance with our values.

Truth be told, the biggest entitled morons here, that are from here, still say thank you and pick up after themselves. If they don't, their friends don't laugh and join in, they get on them and straighten them out. Even the druggies and *****s from what I've seen.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I get tips everyday and it definitely has nothing to do with Goober. (Pax aren't tipping because they think the technology is cool)

And YES Ubernice is one of them and not one of us. If you read all of her posts, you'll soon realize. Now I puke a little in my mouth every time I read her posts.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> Yeah, it's a lesson I learned thinking my experience was the same as everyone's everywhere. I would say this works for me and they would say it never works. Turns out it's more geographical, which equates to societal, than anything. I saw this first hand when they came here and acted exactly as the drivers said. Arrogant, demanding, entitled, and dismissive. I've never once had a local act that way.
> 
> If you live in a tall city on water (coastal or great lakes), your people do not feel obligated by tradition and manners and will join with the large corporations when it suits their pocketbook. Hell, they have no idea who you are and they'll never see you again. Here in the heartland, most people know they will see you again and you may know their family and you better act in accordance with our values.
> 
> Truth be told, the biggest entitled morons here, that are from here, still say thank you and pick up after themselves. If they don't, their friends don't laugh and join in, they get on them and straighten them out. Even the druggies and *****s from what I've seen.


POST # 12/RamzFanz: It DOES say an
awful  lot about the
Regional Distinctions. Glad that YOUR
PAX are Tipper$!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Ubernice said:


> This topic is nothing new in this forum please get over
> We are participating in the disruptive technology and No tipping is one of the main futures of this platform that make us different from the stinky taxis and very attractive to our customers
> The potential to make a nice supplemental income is there; you just got to work hard
> Lmfao


POST # 4/Ubernice: "...one of the
Main...F U T U R E S..."

Sure got THAT right...for all the W R O N G
REASONS. #[F]Uber used to provide for
TIPPING WITHIN THE APP across all...
ALL Platforms.

Then the Pesky Drivers realized that
the #Pickpocket $Billionaire was KEEPING
20% of The Tips...in Addition to the Soft-
ware Licensing Fee.

In 2012, Drivers sued.and Won! It was at that moment.....
"Tipping is Not Required" became an
Infamou$ Phrase. The re$t i$ Hi$tory.

Shilling for The Kakanicky...WON'T... earn
you his Admiration, Respect, Money or
Recognition. Time to smell the coffee!

Mentoring Bison: Schoolin' NUbes.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

yolo25 said:


> I can't stop laughing, us drivers make below minimal wage driving for Uber.


If you are making less than minimum wage, why would you be driving for Uber.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Almost all new pax will want to ask you how much you're making. I always respond with , the rides are too cheap to make it but the tips really help out. Even a $2 tip adds up


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> Almost all new pax will want to ask you how much you're making. I always respond with , the rides are too cheap to make it but the tips really help out. Even a $2 tip adds up


POST #:17/SECOTIME: Agreed. But.....
let's give Credit
to MrsUberJax , whose "T.A.G." program
NOT ONLY WORKS, but is SO EASY that
a CSR in Zamboanga could do it!
T......ips
A.....re
G.....reat! Easy to work into the PAX
conversation. When they INEVITABLY
ask about the "Life-changing Money"...
you can tell'em the Truth. "Pay...sucks-
out-loud!....But, The Tips are GREAT!!!"

Mentoring Bison Applauds
MrsUberJax and "T.A.G.".
Happy 15 Months with UPNF!


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Almost all new pax will want to ask you how much you're making. I always respond with , the rides are too cheap to make it but the tips really help out. Even a $2 tip adds up


I tell pax the truth drivers make minimal wage. Then I receive a tip I so greatly deserved


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> If you are making less than minimum wage, why would you be driving for Uber.


For some, less than minimum wage is better than nothing.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #:17/SECOTIME: Agreed. But.....
> let's give Credit
> to MrsUberJax , whose "T.A.G." program
> NOT ONLY WORKS, but is SO EASY that
> ...


You are my greatest champion and a loyal friend. Thank you very much. Mrs. UberJax


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> You are my greatest champion and a loyal friend. Thank you very much. Mrs. UberJax


POST # 21/MrsUberJax: Merci beaucoup.
I MAY have to
quote you on that!

MerryChristmas from Marco Island.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> For some, less than minimum wage is better than nothing.


Yeah, more like a "peter to pay paul" job. Eventually, the shit will hit the fan though.


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> At $0.90 per mile? No thanks. It's $1.10 in my market and it's not worth it.


So ambitious person you are 
Lmao


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Ubernice said:


> So ambitious person you are
> Lmao


Nah.... my car is just too expensive. I'd do it for UberSelect requests only, but the richardhead of an Uber city manager in my city forces UberSelect cars to also get UberX requests.


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Nah.... my car is just too expensive. I'd do it for UberSelect requests only, but the richardhead of an Uber city manager in my city forces UberSelect cars to also get UberX requests.[/QUO
> Not good bro
> You should not be degraded


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> What you get tipped is far more gonna depend on you than what Uber says unless you live in one of the coastal me,me,me,me, cities.
> 
> I get tipped at least 30% of the time. My first tip of the night usually covers a week of amenities.
> 
> People love service, kindness, humor, music, awareness, and careful driving.


I'm in Houston. I get tipped over 95% of the time delivering pizza and stiffed over 95% of the time delivering people. I do 80% of my Ubering in the same area I deliver pizza. I've had a few pax that I've also delivered pizza to. They tipped for the pizza but not for the Uber trip.

I have a great rating and most pax say I'm the "best Uber driver ever."

It's not me.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm in Houston. I get tipped over 95% of the time delivering pizza and stiffed over 95% of the time delivering people. I do 80% of my Ubering in the same area I deliver pizza. I've had a few pax that I've also delivered pizza to. They tipped for the pizza but not for the Uber trip.
> 
> I have a great rating and most pax say I'm the "best Uber driver ever."
> 
> It's not me.


You can't blame them uber tells pax don't carry cash and don't tip. #brainwash


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> You can't blame them uber tells pax don't carry cash and don't tip. #brainwash


Ouch that hurt 
Lol


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

yolo25 said:


> You can't blame them uber tells pax don't carry cash and don't tip. #brainwash


Of course you can blame them. The Nazis were just doing what they were told. All the blame isn't Hitler's alone.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm in Houston. I get tipped over 95% of the time delivering pizza and stiffed over 95% of the time delivering people. I do 80% of my Ubering in the same area I deliver pizza. I've had a few pax that I've also delivered pizza to. They tipped for the pizza but not for the Uber trip.
> 
> I have a great rating and most pax say I'm the "best Uber driver ever."
> 
> It's not me.


Exactly the same for me, I deliver pizza and do uber. Pizza pays much better!


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

someone on Saturday asked how my day was going and I said "It's been so slow. Been up since 4am and it's not looking good. Thankfully a couple of people tipped and it helped a little bit. Anything helps"... She then gave me a $7 tip. Tried it again that same day when someone asked how business was going for the day. Got a $3 tip. Thinking of using this line and see if I get tips everytime I guilt trip them


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Did you create this post actually thinking you are saying something original? This topic is getting so tired.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

If we don't keep this topic alive then noobs will keep refusing tips. Uber has misinformed customers and drivers on how much we make. $90,000 a year my ass.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

backstreets-trans said:


> If we don't keep this topic alive then noobs will keep refusing tips. Uber has misinformed customers and drivers on how much we make. $90,000 a year my ass.


Drivers should be able to participate by setting their own rates as individual independent contractors with very real fixed costs. That is where the fight needs to be focused at this point. The tipping culture, Uber's role in destroying it, the fact that rates are so low a tip is needed to profit on many individual rides, those are side effects of a toxic relationship with Kalanick.

Pax are free to do as they please. It is common to read on the forum of drivers punishing pax who don't tip by docking them a star. Those same drivers moan about their ratings. Drivers want to protest in the from of something resembling a strike in order to force Uber to raise rates.

Drivers should work for the ability to set their won rates within a reasonable range and go from there...... I know that's a lot to ask considering Uber owns the cars and maintains them. D-oh!!

Take on the origins not the symptoms.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Drivers should be able to participate by setting their own rates as individual independent contractors with very real fixed costs. That is where the fight needs to be focused at this point. The tipping culture, Uber's role in destroying it, the fact that rates are so low a tip is needed to profit on many individual rides, those are side effects of a toxic relationship with Kalanick.
> 
> Pax are free to do as they please. It is common to read on the forum of drivers punishing pax who don't tip by docking them a star. Those same drivers moan about their ratings. Drivers want to protest in the from of something resembling a strike in order to force Uber to raise rates.
> 
> ...


Making your own rates sounds like a good plan on the surface but even in a free enterprise prices can be driven down by many. You will have drivers lowering their rates significantly thinking they will get more business. Riders will go with the lower rates and those of us that choose to charge a living rate will be left out until we to decide to lower.

If we are left to make our own rates there should be some sort of regulations set by Uber. For example prices cannot be lower than $.85 and no higher than $1.75 for UberX. There has to be some controls in place or we will have absolute Chaos and inconstant service to the customer which in business is really who matters.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

JLA said:


> Yeah, more like a "peter to pay paul" job. Eventually, the shit will hit the fan though.


POST # 23/JLA: First, an Apology to
yolo25 for this
"Thread-erruptionary" Pause.......
▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤¤¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪
JLA: HeeeyyyyYo! No Peter. No Paul. 
No waste products impacting Rotating/
Oscillating Electric Cooling Devices, neither! What the....?!?

Congratulations are Due to YOU, Sir, for
Scoring in the Top Tenth of 1% of the
Approaching 38,000 Sequentially Num-
bered Membership Applicants, and, doing
so, are Prominently Featured on the ALL-
NEW 100%+ Approval Ratings List with a
Rock-Solid 136.666% ! Be sure to Comment-
in-Thread, please:

☆ ☆ Http://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

Bison Admires
Bison Inspires!
MerryChristmas from Marco Island, FL.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Making your own rates sounds like a good plan on the surface but even in a free enterprise prices can be driven down by many. You will have drivers lowering their rates significantly thinking they will get more business. Riders will go with the lower rates and those of us that choose to charge a living rate will be left out until we to decide to lower.
> 
> If we are left to make our own rates there should be some sort of regulations set by Uber. For example prices cannot be lower than $.85 and no higher than $1.75 for UberX. There has to be some controls in place or we will have absolute Chaos and inconstant service to the customer which in business is really who matters.


POST # 36/@UberLou:"Absolute chaos" ?
Not hardly.
"Inconsistent Service"? Well.....you DO
get what you Pay For. Bostonian Bison
and Chef Haberdasher are "footing the
bill" for "This Shindig".

Thank You, again, for the Thoughtful In-
Thread reminder that the ALL-NEW STATS
100%+ Approval Ratings list was...ah.....umm
...er....OverDoober ? Oh, yeah! It DID add 72
Names to the 30June15 List, and even top-
ped the Ongoing Rankings by about 20
New Over-Achievers. Incidentally, your
Top Third of 1% beat out 21 Listees.....in
case you're counting. Well-Done, Sir!

Don't forget to add a Comment-of-Your-
Choice, In-Thread....SOME Members...
and Even Ex-Members.... already have..
..why not You?

☆ ☆ Http://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!
MerryChristmas from Marco Island, FL.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Making your own rates sounds like a good plan on the surface but even in a free enterprise prices can be driven down by many.


Here is what I suggested:



Huberis said:


> Drivers should work for the ability to set their won rates within a reasonable range and go from there


The idea is there would be an established range of rates which are determined to be reasonable. The state of PA is creating a regulatory commission, they could determine a reasonable range. Drivers would be expected to set their prices in accordance with their costs structure.


----------

